# Before and After



## robert5136 (Feb 5, 2016)

Been doing some work on an old tractor i bought last year.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Feb 5, 2016)

Looks great


----------



## glynr329 (Feb 5, 2016)

looks good. I have my dad's Ford 2000 that needs restoring. I am just to busy right now.


----------



## Nugefan (Feb 5, 2016)

I would say you did a lil work ...

very nice ....


----------



## PappyHoel (Feb 5, 2016)

How much did you give for that tractor?  If you don't mind


----------



## RNC (Feb 5, 2016)

Looks real nice !


----------



## 27metalman (Feb 5, 2016)

Looks good.  The 3000 is a good tractor, too.


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 5, 2016)

Looking good!  Nice job on the restore!


----------



## Rick Carter (Mar 10, 2016)

it's beautiful! I love tractor restorations.


----------



## Jack Leg (Apr 5, 2016)

Looks Great brother!


----------



## joey1919 (Apr 5, 2016)

Man that's nice work


----------



## drenalin08 (Apr 8, 2016)

I have a ford 2000 i'd love to do,yours looks great!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 8, 2016)

You did good!


----------



## CraKaLaCKiN (May 3, 2016)

Looks like a Craig's List special if I ever saw one ! LOL. Take a few $3 cans of spray paint and you have yourself a 'new' tractor worth 3x as much as before !!!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (May 5, 2016)

Nice work!


----------



## mlandrum (May 9, 2016)

That's what I call "TOP SHELF!!!!"


----------



## Broken Tine (Nov 27, 2016)

Wow. That's looks good! Dad has rebuilt, fixed, painted a few old tractors over the past few years. I need to get him to start taking before and after pictures. Thanks for sharing!


----------

